# need some advice reyamha fpx300



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Guys and mods.I am looking at this yamaha FPX 300.Does anyone know anything about this model before i make a commitment???Thanks to all. Harvey Old Guy


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Hey Harvey*

The FPX-300 is a folk style guitar, solid cedar top,Ovankol back/sides, nato neck, rosewood fingerboard slightly wider neck for finger picking, carries a System 45- 2 way pre-amp /piezo and a condensor microphone mounted inside, made from 2001- to present
Should run around $275 ( average shape )- up to $500 in excellent shape ( no dings or cracks or major scraps ) and was part of their Fingerstyle Series with a MSR $999.00 and a street price around $700-750.00. ship


----------



## harveyw (Dec 17, 2008)

*re yamaha FPX 300*



Ship of fools said:


> The FPX-300 is a folk style guitar, solid cedar top,Ovankol back/sides, nato neck, rosewood fingerboard slightly wider neck for finger picking, carries a System 45- 2 way pre-amp /piezo and a condensor microphone mounted inside, made from 2001- to present
> Should run around $275 ( average shape )- up to $500 in excellent shape ( no dings or cracks or major scraps ) and was part of their Fingerstyle Series with a MSR $999.00 and a street price around $700-750.00. ship


Thakc ship the guy has it on craiglist for $800???I guesss i wont buy it.I still have my nice FG180 and it plays fine. Harvey


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*No Worries*

Glad to help, a nice little guitar for sure but for $800.00 you should be able to get something even better, in the used field of guitars.
But these days every body is trying to get more then their guitars are often worth and it gets to the point where you should be sure you are going to keep the guitar for longer then decade these days just to get your monies worth out of it because to many guitars are listed all over the world.Ship


----------

